# Taking on seasonal work while on dole?



## rachel101 (11 Nov 2011)

Hi All

Quick question that I'm hoping someone might know the answer to!

I have a job interview tomorrow for a full time position (YAY!) However it is only for the Christmas period and will end mid January.

I am on the dole and my husband is down as my dependant. This job that I applied for won't pay much, I'm guessing it will be just above minimum wage. I have no problem taking it as it would be great to have some recent work experience on my C.V but I'm afraid that if I am offered it and accept that it will mean that I will have to go back and reapply for dole come January. I have 2 young kids so I need to be sure that there is always an income into the house - esp around Christmas time!!

I am on Jobseekers Allowance so it's means tested. In the past, when my husband was working, his wages were deducted from my jobseekers. If I am offered this job, would it work the same way - my wages are deducted from the jobseekers? I'm just worried about taking on a Seasonal job and then having to go back to the start with jobseekers once it ends?

Any help appreciated as always


----------



## eastbono (11 Nov 2011)

rachel101 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Quick question that I'm hoping someone might know the answer to!
> 
> ...


If you are offered this job and it is full time your jobseekers allowance claim will be may be closed or payment suspended depending on the length of contract you get. If its 3 days per week or less you can claim casual jobseekers and any earnings from this job in this period will be assessed as means. If you work Sunday and this brings it up to 4 days then Sunday is discounted as a work day for sw purposes but any earnings from Sunday will be assessed. What you can do if your full time and your earnings are minimum wage your OH could open a jobseekers claim and be means tested... I know it takes some time for this to be processed but he may be eligible for some payment while you are working.


----------



## Ildánach (15 Nov 2011)

eastbono said:


> If you are offered this job and it is full time your jobseekers allowance claim will be may be closed or payment suspended depending on the length of contract you get. If its 3 days per week or less you can claim casual jobseekers and any earnings from this job in this period will be assessed as means. If you work Sunday and this brings it up to 4 days then Sunday is discounted as a work day for sw purposes but any earnings from Sunday will be assessed. What you can do if your full time and your earnings are minimum wage your OH could open a jobseekers claim and be means tested... I know it takes some time for this to be processed but he may be eligible for some payment while you are working.



Just a small note that income earned on a Sunday by a Jobseekers Allowance claimant is not assessed, unless it would bring you over the limit for receiving a payment completely.

If the OH opened a claim, then the income from a spouse's income on a Sunday WOULD be taken into account for his claim.


----------



## rachel101 (15 Nov 2011)

Thanks for replying. I didn't get the job :-( But my husband has since gotten a similar contract for over the Christmas period!! It's minimum wage, which is a MASSIVE drop to what he's used to but we're still delighted as we've been looking a while (beggars can't be choosers and all that!)

I presume I can still claim the dole, that he'll be taken off as my dependant & I'll then be means tested based on his income? I'm still looking for full time work for myself, we have kids to support so his income alone isn't going to cut it!

Thanks again!

Rachel


----------



## Ildánach (17 Nov 2011)

Yes, that's roughly how it works.  Your husband isn't taken off your claim though as Jobseekers Allowance is based on a family rate of payment, although his income will be assessed for your payment. 

If he's working at least three days a week, they will disregard the first 60 Euro that he earns, and then deduct 60% of the balance from your claim.  Income from Sunday employment from your spouse WILL be assessed.

If there's any chance of the job extending beyond Christmas (or for at least 3 months), then Family Income Supplement may be an option (in which case your husband will claim the Family Income Supplement and will come off your payment) 

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/BirthChildrenAndFamilies/ChildRelatedPayments/Pages/fis.aspx


----------

